# Orchestral Tools: Vivid Keys by Organic Samples—NEW update now available



## OrchestralTools (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We are proud to introduce Vivid Keys by Organic Samples: Recorded in a dry studio using close mics, Vivid Keys captures the pure, direct sound of a Yamaha C3 grand piano—a mainstay of recording studios worldwide. By using the soft pedal for all samples, Vivid Keys delivers rich, round timbres.
Only €59 +VAT 
(regular price €79 +VAT)​


There’s more news, too: Organic Samples collections are now all available on the SINE Player, and we’ve collected them all in an Organic Samples SINE bundle:

The Organic Samples SINE Bundle





The Organic Samples SINE Bundle includes Vivid Keys, Tableau Solo Strings, Solo Opera, Majestic Horn, Eternal Vocals, and Boesendorfer Staccatos. 

Get all six collections for only €199 +VAT 
(€327 when purchased separately)​

*Already own an Organic Samples collection on Kontakt?*
If you already own an Organic Samples collection on Kontakt, you can upgrade to the SINE version next week for FREE!
We will notify you via email as soon as your Organic Samples SINE version is available for download.

Each Organic Samples collection runs in the SINE Player. Make sure you download the latest version (1.0.5):

*DOWNLOAD LATEST SINE VERSION HERE*


Organic Samples
As you all may know, the driving force behind Organic Samples is Maxime Luft—and we’re very pleased to be taking the next step with the Organic Samples series.

Find out more about Vivid Keys here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/vivid-keys

Or the Organic Samples SINE Bundle here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/bundles/organic-samples-bundle


Let us know if you have any questions.


Best,


OT


----------



## cyoder (Nov 3, 2020)

Vivid Keys?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 3, 2020)

Vivid keys!


----------



## funnybear (Nov 3, 2020)

Vivid Keys


----------



## funnybear (Nov 3, 2020)

you beat me!


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 3, 2020)

Was gonna say Vivid Keys too before I scrolled down. Guess I should have clicked on the thread sooner.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 3, 2020)

Inky dives


----------



## rottoy (Nov 3, 2020)

Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## cuttime (Nov 3, 2020)

Die skivvy


----------



## wholeonions (Nov 3, 2020)

Pelican Orgasms


----------



## Jazzaria (Nov 3, 2020)

If we replace "divive" with "divine" (which is, yaknow, a word ) then "I Envy Kids" is one possible anagram.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 3, 2020)

I solved this on Instagram. "Vivid Keys."


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 3, 2020)

You are all wrong.

The correct answer is "50% off Berlin Strings"


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 3, 2020)

Berlin Choir!


----------



## col (Nov 3, 2020)

Combine Harvester


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 3, 2020)

Multiple Word Anagram Solver


Solve multi-word anagrams here. Lists all possible outcomes. Also see our single word anagram solver.




www.thewordfinder.com





OK, ready for the next one!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 3, 2020)

Key Divisiv .. no question about that! The third i hides behind the first i!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 3, 2020)

N


----------



## storyteller (Nov 3, 2020)

Let's go with "VI SKYDIVE" since the real answer has likely already been guessed... Now let's all board the plane and jump out at 10,000ft.... er... [insert metric conversion here] depending in which country reside.


----------



## z.langlumos (Nov 3, 2020)

sky divive


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 3, 2020)

key vivids 

would be something matching the orig char numbers


----------



## Denkii (Nov 4, 2020)

Subscription!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 4, 2020)

vi kidneys


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 4, 2020)

Game Changesky


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 4, 2020)

Redrum


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2020)

Vive di sky (lives by sky). Can we expect some goddess alike library?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 5, 2020)

Metropolis Ark 5


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 5, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Vive di sky (lives by sky). Can we expect some goddess alike library?


nah chromatically sampled birds


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We are proud to introduce Vivid Keys by Organic Samples: Recorded in a dry studio using close mics, Vivid Keys captures the pure, direct sound of a Yamaha C3 grand piano—a mainstay of recording studios worldwide. By using the soft pedal for all samples, Vivid Keys delivers rich, round timbres.
Only €59 +VAT 
(regular price €79 +VAT)



There’s more news, too: Organic Samples collections are now all available on the SINE Player, and we’ve collected them all in an Organic Samples SINE bundle:

The Organic Samples SINE Bundle





The Organic Samples SINE Bundle includes Vivid Keys, Tableau Solo Strings, Solo Opera, Majestic Horn, Eternal Vocals, and Boesendorfer Staccatos.

Get all six collections for only €199 +VAT 
(€327 when purchased separately)


*Already own an Organic Samples collection on Kontakt?*
If you already own an Organic Samples collection on Kontakt, you can upgrade to the SINE version next week for FREE!
We will notify you via email as soon as your Organic Samples SINE version is available for download.

Each Organic Samples collection runs in the SINE Player. Make sure you download the latest version (1.0.5):

*DOWNLOAD LATEST SINE VERSION HERE*


Organic Samples
As you all may know, the driving force behind Organic Samples is Maxime Luft—and we’re very pleased to be taking the next step with the Organic Samples series.

Find out more about Vivid Keys here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/vivid-keys

Or the Organic Samples SINE Bundle here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/bundles/organic-samples-bundle


Let us know if you have any questions.


Best,


OT


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 5, 2020)

ugg that cinematic mix seems like the perfect waste of a few hours

I might have to pick this up next year, going t be hard to squeeze this out for me

please OT, record more processed versions of stuff! those have been really fun in the creative packs - and the recorded reverb and amxl mixes were a great idea! 

maybe ark 1 and 2 on some with some sound design "mics" ect. 

max you killed it on that cinematic patch


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 5, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ugg that cinematic mix seems like the perfect waste of a few hours
> 
> I might have to pick this up next year, going t be hard to squeeze this out for me
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Glad to read that


----------



## styledelk (Nov 5, 2020)

Do people that bought Majestic Horn before it was part of OT also get that transferred over?


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 5, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ugg that cinematic mix seems like the perfect waste of a few hours
> 
> I might have to pick this up next year, going t be hard to squeeze this out for me
> 
> ...


Playing music is never wasted time


----------



## CromoFX (Nov 5, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Do people that bought Majestic Horn before it was part of OT also get that transferred over?



I bought Eternal Vocals, Solo Opera and the Boesendorfer Staccatos from Maxime before OT and have the same question.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 5, 2020)

CromoFX said:


> I bought Eternal Vocals, Solo Opera and the Boesendorfer Staccatos from Maxime before OT and have the same question.



Yeah, I don't even have it any more. The download links from 2018 died, and I never got an offer from OT to acquire it direct from them.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 5, 2020)

On the other hand. It's 2 euros.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 5, 2020)

Congratulations, Maxime! This sounds beautiful!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 5, 2020)

We will find a solution for that. Please let me check that first on how we can solve it in the most elegant manner, in the meantime I hope some of you could already play with Vivid Keys!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Congratulations, Maxime! This sounds beautiful!


Thank you @TigerTheFrog ! I am very, very enthusiastic about this release, also using it as my go-to piano now. 

If you happen to get it, please share your thoughts here, I would be thankful to read some comments.


----------



## CGR (Nov 5, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you @TigerTheFrog ! I am very, very enthusiastic about this release, also using it as my go-to piano now.
> 
> If you happen to get it, please share your thoughts here, I would be thankful to read some comments.


No Kontakt version available I assume Maxime? Mac OS 10.13 requirements for SINE are a roadblock for my machine.


----------



## CGR (Nov 5, 2020)

. . . sounds fantastic by the way!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Nov 5, 2020)

It's a beautiful library. Finally someone's created a piano that's magically both soft without being dull and bright without being even slightly strident. You know the struggle here if you own a lot of piano libraries. 😄 You can also apply severe EQ and whatever other processing without it becoming unnatural, so it works easily in all sorts of mix contexts for a variety of genres.


----------



## CromoFX (Nov 5, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> We will find a solution for that. Please let me check that first on how we can solve it in the most elegant manner, in the meantime I hope some of you could already play with Vivid Keys!



Oh, wow - thanks for answering that quick and congrats for another great sounding lib, Maxime!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 5, 2020)

CromoFX said:


> Oh, wow - thanks for answering that quick and congrats for another great sounding lib, Maxime!


Not at all, I am very open when it comes to such things - I think I gotta make sure with OT we'll sort it properly. 
Thanks for your comment about the library, I'm really looking forward to some demos here on VI-C!


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 5, 2020)

@Maxime Luft, this sounds extraordinary!! Especially the Raw patch! 😍 I will definitely be picking this baby up!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 5, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> @Maxime Luft, this sounds extraordinary!! Especially the Raw patch! 😍 I will definitely be picking this baby up!


I hope you'll love it as much as I do! 
& Thank you for your comments!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow... totally love the demos for this library! Especially Nothing But Vivid Keys by Maxime. I've listened to it on a loop for a few minutes... and came back for more. 

Is the reverb we hear on that demo part of the library? 

Well done!

Andre


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 5, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Playing music is never wasted time


well no music will get done, just a bunch of noodling - then I'll realise I'm past my bed time


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 5, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Is the reverb


yes, they made "mics" processing with a bricasti


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's a sample purge option in Sine?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 5, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Does anyone know if there's a sample purge option in Sine?


it purges the entire instrument, and reloads the entire instrument - so it's a limited use at the moment.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 5, 2020)

I really like this sound and bought this today. However, I can't figure out how to use the Extras - Pedal Noises. When I load that instrument, it just loads across all the keys like a normal tonal instrument. How do we load it so it triggers on pedal (cc 64) only? Or in other words, how are we intended to use these Pedal Noises? @Maxime Luft I watched your walkthrough a few times, but couldn't figure out how you were triggering it. This is my first Sine instrument so I apologize if I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 5, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> it purges the entire instrument, and reloads the entire instrument - so it's a limited use at the moment.


Gotcha. Thanks. Are they planning on doing it?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Wow... totally love the demos for this library! Especially Nothing But Vivid Keys by Maxime. I've listened to it on a loop for a few minutes... and came back for more.
> 
> Is the reverb we hear on that demo part of the library?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Andre. On the product page there is the walkthrough where I go through each mix one by one, showing the main melody used for "Nothing But Vivid Keys" (straight from the beginning of the video)

I love the demos too! The composers did an amazing job.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2020)

CGR said:


> No Kontakt version available I assume Maxime? Mac OS 10.13 requirements for SINE are a roadblock for my machine.


That is the way it is. As soon as you upgrade on macOS 10.13 you will unlock the ability to get Vivid Keys - now the question, how long will you be able to resist to it?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2020)

Eric George said:


> I really like this sound and bought this today. However, I can't figure out how to use the Extras - Pedal Noises. When I load that instrument, it just loads across all the keys like a normal tonal instrument. How do we load it so it triggers on pedal (cc 64) only? Or in other words, how are we intended to use these Pedal Noises? @Maxime Luft I watched your walkthrough a few times, but couldn't figure out how you were triggering it. This is my first Sine instrument so I apologize if I'm missing something obvious.


So far it's implemented as a typical percussion patch, where it's mapped across all the keyboard (without pitch tracking - of course). Why this percussion patch approach? Because you have 7 dynamic layers and up to 8 RRs.

Basically it's not linked to the sustain pedal yet, but I might working on an update where it's linked to the sustain pedal, the tricky part being how to get the same dynamics as with the keyboard. So far I don't know of any common velocity sensitive sustain pedal, but with CC1 or so it might be doable.


----------



## musicisum (Nov 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> @Maxime Luft, this sounds extraordinary!! Especially the Raw patch! 😍 I will definitely be picking this baby up!


Just got my hands on the Raw Patch as well. Many, many thanks for making that possible! 

Fantastic sound, I'm a big fan of how diverse the demos sound like. This piano VST is definitely very versatile... 

Will be incorporated into a current film project today


----------



## midi-et-quart (Nov 6, 2020)

Extremely well sampled piano Maxim, I am a big fan since your solo vocals libraries and the quality is just top-notch. 

Might very much become my goto piano too! Is this bracasti reverb also available for the raw patch?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 6, 2020)

Just wanted to double check, @Maxime Luft are all the organic samples stuff coming to SINE soon?

Honestly it's odd to say, but since I've worked around some of my most missed feature of kontakt - and now that I've got a good amount of experience with spitfire's sampler - it's insane how simply being on SINE is a reason for me to want to pick up a library. 

seriously though, you should absolutely use your position at OT to push for more sound design patches from existing sine libraries! Imagine the crazy stuff they could do with the sample content of say - the low strings of ark 1, the a6 harp swells of ark 2, or the a12 trombones of JXL...


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We just released the Vivid Keys walkthrough!

Vivid Keys is a great all-rounder and comes with 3 different mixes: Natural, cinematic, and tight pop. Catch the walkthrough below and listen to each in detail:




Vivid Keys is only €59 +VAT until November 19—plus, you can now save on ALL Organic Samples collection with the latest SINE Bundle.

Find out more here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/vivid-keys

Let us or Maxime know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 6, 2020)

Was the anagram just for fun or did I misunderstand?


----------



## styledelk (Nov 6, 2020)

When _aren't_ anagrams just for fun? When they're narmsanags.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 6, 2020)

styledelk said:


> When _aren't_ anagrams just for fun? When they're narmsanags.



Hah!

I mean, I certainly enjoyed the puzzle. However, the language of the announcements led me to think there might be a winner. This, to me, implied a prize.

Don't misunderstand. No complaints here. Just wondering if there was no prize winner, or are we all prize winners via this promotion?


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 6, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> Hah!
> 
> I mean, I certainly enjoyed the puzzle. However, the language of the announcements led me to think there might be a winner. This, to me, implied a prize.
> 
> Don't misunderstand. No complaints here. Just wondering if there was no prize winner, or are we all prize winners via this promotion?


They said the first one to guess it right gets the library for free.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> They said the first one to guess it right gets the library for free.



I must've missed that announcement. I suppose I can safely assume it wasn't me, lol!


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok, after playing around with it for a bit I'm even more in love with the sound! Just gorgeous!!

I do, however, have a question about the note lengths. Is there any way to shorten the release of the notes @Maxime Luft? Playing with the envelope doesn't do anything to the length. It sounds a bit unnatural when I play really short notes as the release is just a tad bit too long.

Another thing, when I'm playing the Tight Pop mix there are occasional pops like there are CPU spikes or something, but it's not that since that's the only thing running on my computer and I don't get that with the other patches.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2020)

musicisum said:


> Just got my hands on the Raw Patch as well. Many, many thanks for making that possible!
> 
> Fantastic sound, I'm a big fan of how diverse the demos sound like. This piano VST is definitely very versatile...
> 
> Will be incorporated into a current film project today


Thank you so much! Once the raw piano patch was setup, I wanted to highlight some its strengths with those two additional mixes, and as the piano originally sounded really good it wasn't that difficult...

The cinematic patch is by the way only made from the the original, raw piano piano samples themselves. With a heavy chain of processing on top.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2020)

midi-et-quart said:


> Extremely well sampled piano Maxim, I am a big fan since your solo vocals libraries and the quality is just top-notch.
> 
> Might very much become my goto piano too! Is this bracasti reverb also available for the raw patch?


The "BM7" Reverb is also available for the raw patch. In this walkthrough I showed it for the warm patch but definitely applies to the raw patch version as well.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 7, 2020)

How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I do, however, have a question about the note lengths. Is there any way to shorten the release of the notes @Maxime Luft? Playing with the envelope doesn't do anything to the length. It sounds a bit unnatural when I play really short notes as the release is just a tad bit too long.
> 
> Another thing, when I'm playing the Tight Pop mix there are occasional pops like there are CPU spikes or something, but it's not that since that's the only thing running on my computer and I don't get that with the other patches.



Your comment made me think twice about buying Vivid Keys.

Hopefully it can be sorted out with OT. I'm going to wait and see how this plays.


----------



## Floris (Nov 7, 2020)

The tone is really nice, and I like the diverse set of presets which sound to be great starting points for an out-of-the-box piano.
I spotted something similar with the release in the start of the 'Swing Impro' demo: the first detached chords right after the walkup have a bit of an unnatural release a bit as if the sound fades out. Would that be something fixable? It's probably something that's not noticed in context, but can be heard when exposed.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Your comment made me think twice about buying Vivid Keys.
> 
> Hopefully it can be sorted out with OT. I'm going to wait and see how this plays.


I'm waiting for Maxime's reply. There has to be something that can be done about it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I'm waiting for Maxime's reply. There has to be something that can be done about it.



OK. I will wait and see what happens here.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 7, 2020)

This is me playing staccatissimo. Changing the envelope doesn't do anything.


----------



## freecham (Nov 7, 2020)

I love the tone of this piano but i wish we could set the release. Here a little demo in context (warm natural mix) for a slow piece (sorry, i'm not a great player).


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 7, 2020)

freecham said:


> I love the tone of this piano but i wish we could set the release. Here a little demo in context (warm natural mix) for a slow piece (sorry, i'm not a great player).



It's a really nice track!


----------



## freecham (Nov 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> It's a really nice track!


Thanks !


----------



## CGR (Nov 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> This is me playing staccatissimo. Changing the envelope doesn't do anything.


I can't hear any release samples being triggered on note release.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 7, 2020)

CGR said:


> I can't hear any release samples being triggered on note release.


Yeah, I don't know what's going on. Maxime said he's gonna look into it. When I release the keys, what you hear are the actual notes, not the releases.


----------



## chrisedu (Nov 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> This is me playing staccatissimo. Changing the envelope doesn't do anything.



I found the same issue, can't shorten the release envelope


----------



## chrisedu (Nov 8, 2020)

chrisedu said:


> I found the same issue, can't shorten the release envelope



Correction: it works for me if the "releases samples" is toggle off. That makes sense since you are using envelope to control the release instead of using samples. Maybe in the future, we could have shortened release samples added to the library.

Anyway, the more I play the more I am loving the sound of this library. I can see myself using this library very often together with Noire and Emotional Pianos. I believe there aren't tons of RoundRobin articulations but the memory print is very light in comparison with other libraries and this is a plus for me. 

The only thing I am missing is being able to set the keyboard velocity curve in the plugin but it can be set externally in Logic as midi insert and I believe other DAWs too.

This is a very nice sample player environment (SINE). I like the minimalistic layout and the ability to control which dynamic layers can be loaded and save it as a preset. The options page with Controller Map and Key Switches show how customizable the environment can be.

very well done and I hope more libraries like this will come in the near future.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 8, 2020)

How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Nov 8, 2020)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and RRs does this have?


Looks like the raw patch has 12 dynamic layers and 5 round robins


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 8, 2020)

Here is a short demo of the Cinematic Mix patch. SO inspiring!!!


----------



## CGR (Nov 8, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Here is a short demo of the Cinematic Mix patch. SO inspiring!!!



Really enjoyed your composition - and the piano has a great tone - clear & warm.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 8, 2020)

CGR said:


> Really enjoyed your composition - and the piano has a great tone - clear & warm.


Thank you!! Yeah, I love how the tone is consistent throughout the range.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Nov 10, 2020)

Will post a demo with the cinematic mix later on but holy f... it's gorgeous!

And the raw piano is just my ideal replacement for Alicia's keys. The 12 dynamic layers make it just so playable.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 10, 2020)

midi-et-quart said:


> Will post a demo with the cinematic mix later on but holy f... it's gorgeous!
> 
> And the raw piano is just my ideal replacement for Alicia's keys. The 12 dynamic layers make it just so playable.


I was also looking forward to it replacing Alicia's Keys but the release issue is really bumming me out.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 10, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I was also looking forward to it replacing Alicia's Keys but the release issue is really bumming me out.


@Hey filipjonathan I will have to put the release points a bit later on. Takes a bit of time to set it up but we will update it accordingly. The staccato demo showed it well, although for me and other testers it worked better with longer releases. Too short ones rather tend to sound a bit synthy we find, but your point is totally valid nonetheless. Please allow me a couple of days to implement the changes accordingly.


midi-et-quart said:


> Will post a demo with the cinematic mix later on but holy f... it's gorgeous!
> 
> And the raw piano is just my ideal replacement for Alicia's keys. The 12 dynamic layers make it just so playable.


Thanks! Yeah, please post your demos here, it would be great to hear how many genres Vivid Keys can suit


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 10, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> We will find a solution for that. Please let me check that first on how we can solve it in the most elegant manner, in the meantime I hope some of you could already play with Vivid Keys!



I got email earlier from OT regarding the Majestic Horn, it gave me a code to put into SINE but when I enter it, it's saying the code is not valid just thought I would mention in case you guys are not aware, nice surprise to see MJ owners getting the Sine version though


----------



## CromoFX (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes, the same for me. I received a code for Solo Opera by email, but it is not valid (yet). 
I'm sure OT will fix that. Patience ... 
Thanks so far.
I hope to receive another mail with the code for Eternal Voices.
Then, if both codes work, I'll upgrade to the bundle ...


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 10, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Please allow me a couple of days to implement the changes accordingly.


Thanks Maxime! No pressure though 😊


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 10, 2020)

CromoFX said:


> Yes, the same for me. I received a code for Solo Opera by email, but it is not valid (yet).
> I'm sure OT will fix that. Patience ...
> Thanks so far.
> I hope to receive another mail with the code for Eternal Voices.
> Then, if both codes work, I'll upgrade to the bundle ...


Right, we are currently implementing them. Foremost for the clients who got the libraries via the organic-samples.com shop before our partnership with OT



filipjonathan said:


> Thanks Maxime! No pressure though 😊


Thanks to you Filip, I appreciate that.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Nov 12, 2020)

The cinematic pad reminded me a bit of one of Selena Gomez' songs, great stuff. Here the mp3


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 12, 2020)

midi-et-quart said:


> The cinematic pad reminded me a bit of one of Selena Gomez' songs, great stuff. Here the mp3


Sounds so beautiful! Can't wait to use this piano in a project!


----------



## musicisum (Nov 12, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> seriously though, you should absolutely use your position at OT to push for more sound design patches from existing sine libraries! Imagine the crazy stuff they could do with the sample content of say - the low strings of ark 1, the a6 harp swells of ark 2, or the a12 trombones of JXL...


+1

Waiting for my download of the solo voices on sine now. The majestic horn works well on that engine, compared to Kontakt I don't hear any big difference so far.


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 12, 2020)

As a customer of Majestic horn from OT, when can I expect an update to Sine? I prefer Sine over Kontakt libraries which are not player libraries for cross-platform purposes.

EDIT: Silly me! I started up Sine and it was already there ready to be downloaded. I don't know why I thought there would be an email first. Actually, it just showing up ready for download without me having to do anything is much better.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

For those who bought *Vivid Keys* , have they become your Go-To Pianos now ? 

How do you like them compared to other Pianos you have ? 

Thanks.


----------



## pianotator (Nov 14, 2020)

I am sorry to tell that, but I am really disappointed of this piano atm. No staccato patch (ok, the releases bug will be fix soon), a really muddy sound on low mid and low notes, a noisy sound when playing with the pedal (you can hear it in the attached file, pedal is triggered on each note which make this weird sound). Maybe it's related with the release issue ? When not considering these issues it would have been a great piano. I hope there will be a fix soon because I regret my purchase.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

pianotator said:


> No staccato patch



I thought a Piano should react to your playing (automatically) never seen a Piano that needed additional articulations, why does it need a stacc. Patch ? or is it not able to play a short/stacc. note when playing ?


----------



## pianotator (Nov 14, 2020)

You are right I am sorry I would said I can't play staccato (in the regular patch)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

pianotator said:


> You are right I am sorry I would said I can't play staccato (in the regular patch)



OK. Thanks

So it that what they are trying to fix at this time ? I wonder how long it will take to fix it ? 

I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## pianotator (Nov 14, 2020)

It has been discussed on this thread that the release is actually too long so you can't play staccato. It happens a fix is on the road but nobody has noticed the weird behaviour with pedal I described in my post.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

pianotator said:


> the weird behaviour with pedal I described in my post.



OUch ! I heard that clip you posted, that's painful to hear.

Do you know if they plan to fix it ? also does that sound happen every time you press the sustain pedal ?

In a way I'm glad I didn't rush to buy this Piano. 

I also wonder how a developer like OT/Organic Samples releases a Piano with these flows ? I would expect them to do extensive QC before releasing a library.


----------



## pianotator (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I also wonder how a developer like OT/Organic Samples releases a Piano with these flows ? I


That is what I have wondered too ! I heard this crappy sound when I played but I can reproduce it with a single note when pedal is pressed. Nobody has already complained about that so I don't know if OT's team is aware about this issue. I am planning to write to OT and find a solution now...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

pianotator said:


> That is what I have wondered too ! I heard this crappy sound when I played but I can reproduce it with a single note when pedal is pressed. Nobody has already complained about that so I don't know if OT's team is aware about this issue. I am planning to write to OT and find a solution now...



Yes, that is odd. How come no one else complained about the Sustain Pedal Sounds you experienced ? 

Could it be specific to your DAW/System ? 

It is a good idea to write to OT about this and see what they tell you.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 14, 2020)

pianotator said:


> That is what I have wondered too ! I heard this crappy sound when I played but I can reproduce it with a single note when pedal is pressed. Nobody has already complained about that so I don't know if OT's team is aware about this issue. I am planning to write to OT and find a solution now...


Just tag me here in this thread, goes quicker! 
Can you send me via PM the MIDI for the mp3 file you posted, with that pedal sound?
I am extremely critical with the sound quality and playability of Organic Samples instruments, that issue didn't came up also despite our team of beta testers. So I am looking forward to fixing that it is actually happening!

Best, 
Maxime


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

@Maxime Luft ,

I would like to purchase your Vivid Keys library, are these issues with the staccato playability, and sustain pedal odd noises happening only with @pianotator ? have you been able to re-create these issues yourself or your team ? 

What's the status of this library ? should I wait for fixes ? 

Thanks.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> I would like to purchase your Vivid Keys library, are these issues with the staccato playability, and sustain pedal odd noises happening only with @pianotator ? have you been able to re-create these issues yourself or your team ?
> 
> ...


The staccato issue is also happening for me but Maxime is already working on it. Since it's still on sale, I would go for it because I love the tone. So beautiful. I'm sure they will address all issues as soon as they can.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> The staccato issue is also happening for me but Maxime is already working on it. Since it's still on sale, I would go for it because I love the tone. So beautiful. I'm sure they will address all issues as soon as they can.



I'm glad you like the tone of the Pianos. 

I will wait until Nov. 19th, when the intro price ends. or maybe they can extend it due to these issues, I don't feel good buying into a library with issues to be fixed.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm glad you like the tone of the Pianos.
> 
> I will wait until Nov. 19th, when the intro price ends. or maybe they can extend it due to these issues, I don't feel good buying into a library with issues to be fixed.


Yeah, I understand completely.


----------



## pianotator (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi @Maxime Luft I tried to pm but I don't know if it's worked because it's said I can only write pm to staff members :/


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 15, 2020)

pianotator said:


> Hi @Maxime Luft I tried to pm but I don't know if it's worked because it's said I can only write pm to staff members :/


I got your message as well as the MIDI file, thanks a bunch!


----------



## star.keys (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm not sure what people are expecting out of a 60 euro library but the tone is absolutely gorgeous and there are some excellent patch variations which I could instantly replace in my old projects. This was a no brainer purchase for me and I am more than happy.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 16, 2020)

star.keys said:


> I'm not sure what people are expecting out of a 60 euro library but the tone is absolutely gorgeous and there are some excellent patch variations which I could instantly replace in my old projects. This was a no brainer purchase for me and I am more than happy.


Thank you so, so much!

Currently working on the update, it's really just a tiny bit of adjustments.


----------



## musicisum (Nov 18, 2020)

star.keys said:


> I'm not sure what people are expecting out of a 60 euro library but the tone is absolutely gorgeous and there are some excellent patch variations which I could instantly replace in my old projects. This was a no brainer purchase for me and I am more than happy.


The pre-sale price is quite generous, considering the professional sound engineering behind it and the tone. @Maxime Luft could you please tell how you got those mixes, which reverb (I understood there is a bricasti, but of course there seem to be a bit more involved), which compressor etc.. I would like to get my hands on sound design and replicating these sounds would be a good starting point I think.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey guys! I found these settings to work perfectly regarding the release. (you need to disable releases though)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Any Update on the Update ? 

Intro price ends tomorrow, will it be extended ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi,

So.. should I just buy it today, since it's the last day of the Intro Price ? or are you extending the Intro Price date until you have the fix update ?

What about the update ? when is that going to be released... Very Soon ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> So.. should I just buy it today, since it's the last day of the Intro Price ? or are you extending the Intro Price date until you have the fix update ?
> 
> ...


Hey @muziksculp , thank you for your patience! 

We will not extend the intro (*last day is today!*) and because I am currently fixing that release sample thing and managing a few audio recordings at the same time, we can safely expect the 1.1 update for mid december / early january. I hope it answers your question! 

If you would like to get any other information, please let me know here in this thread or via PM. I'm always happy to help.


----------



## pianotator (Nov 19, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hey guys! I found these settings to work perfectly regarding the release. (you need to disable releases though)



Thank you Filip for the trick, it works even if i can suggest a quite less value in order to be able to play and sound really staccato (280 ms for me works great).
Disabling releases works also to remove the odd sound I got when pressing sustain pedal !
I begin to discover this piano now... Thank you Maxime for the (future) update


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 19, 2020)

pianotator said:


> Thank you Filip for the trick, it works even if i can suggest a quite less value in order to be able to play and sound really staccato (280 ms for me works great).
> Disabling releases works also to remove the odd sound I got when pressing sustain pedal !
> I begin to discover this piano now... Thank you Maxime for the (future) update


My pleasure! I will do everything possible so to make it suit your own needs


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey @muziksculp , thank you for your patience!
> 
> We will not extend the intro (*last day is today!*) and because I am currently fixing that release sample thing and managing a few audio recordings at the same time, we can safely expect the 1.1 update for mid december / early january. I hope it answers your question!
> 
> If you would like to get any other information, please let me know here in this thread or via PM. I'm always happy to help.



Hi @Maxime Luft ,

Thanks for the feedback. 

Ok, I get that your super busy, with trying to get the 1.1 update completed for Vivid Keys, and managing some audio recordings, ( Recording for a new library ?)  

No Problemo ... I will buy Vivid Keys today, I'm a big fan of OT libraries, and Organic Samples.

Oh.. and one more comment regarding Orch. Tools products, I own a large number of OT-Berlin Line Orch. Libraries in (Kontakt format), and would love to see them ported to the (SINE) format in the near future. I really prefer using SINE. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 19, 2020)

pianotator said:


> Thank you Filip for the trick, it works even if i can suggest a quite less value in order to be able to play and sound really staccato (280 ms for me works great).
> Disabling releases works also to remove the odd sound I got when pressing sustain pedal !
> I begin to discover this piano now... Thank you Maxime for the (future) update


Yes! I actually shortened the time after posting the picture. 437ms works really well for what I'm working on at the moment. And another advantage of disabling releases is less ram taken. So double win! 😃


----------



## tjr (Nov 19, 2020)

I was interested in this one since the initial announcement, but was on the fence... I already have numerous piano libraries. Nevertheless... there is often room for more, as no one library excels at everything...

Finally bought today. Indeed, it sounds great for the kind of playing I hoped. Very happy with the purchase. Thank you!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi,

Ok, so.. I went ahead and purchased Vivid Keys library.

Installed, and played a few notes from all the presets, I get a pretty audible note release type sound after every note I play, is this intentionally programmed ? or a problem that will be fixed ?

*NOTE:* The audible key-release sounds happen when playing Staccato/short notes, but not when playing long notes. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, so.. I went ahead and purchased Vivid Keys library.
> 
> ...


That's what we've been discussing. Maxime is working on it. Try the solution I posted above.


----------



## freecham (Nov 19, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hey guys! I found these settings to work perfectly regarding the release. (you need to disable releases though)


It's a good solution awaiting an update. I noticed when you unload the releases samples, you can't use the sustain pedal after the F6 note. Is it the same for you ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> That's what we've been discussing. Maxime is working on it. Try the solution I posted above.



Hi @filipjonathan ,

OK, Yes, I forgot you had a workaround for the Staccato issue via editing the Env. and Disabling the Releases. So.. I did it, and now the pianos are playable, and sound very good. 

Really liking the way the warm Piano sounds in the higher keyboard ranges, sounds very woody/organic, and warm , not metallic. It's rare to hear that in other sampled pianos. Playability is very good, and no issues with the sustain pedal pressed while playing lots of notes, all plays smoothly. 

I'm glad I bought it before the Intro Price ends. 

Hopefully the fix will further improve it. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 20, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @filipjonathan ,
> 
> OK, Yes, I forgot you had a workaround for the Staccato issue via editing the Env. and Disabling the Releases. So.. I did it, and now the pianos are playable, and sound very good.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. Of course I'll implement any sort of feedback I hear there. 
Also I try to be a bit responsive here on VI-C as many questions can easily and quickly be answered on this great forum!

Maxime


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2020)

@Maxime Luft ,

Thank You Very Much for developing these beautiful sounding Pianos in this library, also the playability is fantastic.  

I will surely be using them a lot. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 20, 2020)

freecham said:


> It's a good solution awaiting an update. I noticed when you unload the releases samples, you can't use the sustain pedal after the F6 note. Is it the same for you ?


I'm not in the studio so I can't tell you right now, sorry.


----------



## musicisum (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey @OrchestralTools @Maxime Luft, I am asking for a friend here who I convinced getting the organic samples bundle. He's tempted but wouldn't take it right now, so is the bundle price also valid after black friday? I know most offers will end tomorrow / next week but I'd rather ask first


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi @Maxime Luft ,

Any progress regarding fixing the Staccato issue in *Vivid Keys* ? 

Hope it's not too far away. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 20, 2020)

Has this been fixed yet?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 20, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has this been fixed yet?


Nope, working on it, the keynote and other recordings kept me quite busy


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has this been fixed yet?



Not yet, it is supposed to be fixed this year. (Hopefully)


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 20, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has this been fixed yet?


You can just send me a midi file and I'll send the audio result


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Nope, working on it, the keynote and other recordings kept me quite busy



Thanks. Hopefully you can fix it this year. 

Looking forward to BSS videos from OT. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi @Maxime Luft ,

How much longer for the fix update ? 

Hopefully we you can post the update soon. It's been a long wait already. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 24, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> How much longer for the fix update ?
> 
> ...


Hi Muziksculp, the update is ready and is working - now I am waiting for some colleagues to implement the update. I will ask tomorrow those who are concerned and will let you know.

Best, 
Maxime


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hi Muziksculp, the update is ready and is working - now I am waiting for some colleagues to implement the update. I will ask tomorrow those who are concerned and will let you know.
> 
> Best,
> Maxime


OK. That's wonderful news. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2021)

@Maxime Luft ,

It would be helpful if you update/notify us on on this thread when the update is ready. 

Thanks.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> It would be helpful if you update/notify us on on this thread when the update is ready.
> 
> Thanks.


Will definitely do it, and will do all my possible to get it out as soon as possible. 
Cheers, Maxime


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We've just released a new update for Organic Samples: Vivid Keys. This update brings enhanced playability and improved staccato articulations.

*HOW TO UPDATE*
To update your Vivid Keys collection, head to the 'My Licenses' tab in the SINE Player and click 'Update'. 

Here’s a step-by-step guide on downloading updates within SINE: https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/320-downloading-updates

Let us or @Maxime Luft know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2021)

@OrchestralTools , and @Maxime Luft ,

Thank You for the Vivid Keys Collection update.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @OrchestralTools , and @Maxime Luft ,
> 
> Thank You for the Vivid Keys Collection update.


It's our pleasure! Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## freecham (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you Maxime, great update ! No more pedal noise or release problem !


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2021)

freecham said:


> Thank you Maxime, great update ! No more pedal noise or release problem !


Glad to hear👌👌
Thanks for your active feedback, it always helps improving our instruments!


----------



## pianotator (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi @Maxime Luft, it appears that the bug that affect the velocity of a note or a chord played with the sustain pedal pressed which is immediately replaced (and not summed) by the velocity of the same note or chord if retriggered is still there. It sounds really unnatural that way.
Thanks a lot for the last update anyway


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 10, 2021)

pianotator said:


> Hi @Maxime Luft, it appears that the bug that affect the velocity of a note or a chord played with the sustain pedal pressed which is immediately replaced (and not summed) by the velocity of the same note or chord if retriggered is still there. It sounds really unnatural that way.
> Thanks a lot for the last update anyway


Hey @pianotator thanks for your feedback  Will take a look. You can also send me a .midi file or some audio just to underline the issue you are referring to. 
Cheers! Maxime


----------

